# Ogre beginner



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Im going to start warhammer at some point with ogre kingdoms.
Now I've seen lots of lists but for someone completely new to both fantasy and ogres what do you recomend for both tactics and units


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vaz loves everybody and welcomes you to WFB...
T/S


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

And with that said time to anwser your question lol. 

Ogre's a unit of 9 or more always works out well, I never found ironguts to be very usefull for a 5+ save instead of a 6+ not like I roll anything better then a 1 anyways lol.

Butchers with gut magic always a strong choice, firebellys get a breath weapon so good vs hordes and flamable guys. But they do cost more then butchers by 30ish points.

Maneaters same points and such as ironguts just seem to be better, good special rule choices you can pick from.

Gorgers not so good unless you use skrag and even then ...meh at best no armour and not too high with toughness

Yehetee's again not so good no armour and die like flys when hit hard. They are your ONLY unit able to hit with magic weapons.

Gnoblar's a good choice to protect your flanks and if you use trappers make your enemy take a dangerious terran test. Not bad for under 100points

Tyrant well since this new crappy 8th came out you avoid high level/point models who arn't magic. Prepare for new or not very good players to spam purple sun and other nonsence.

Slaughtermaster needed vs 99% of people you play against, or else you will be magic spamed.

Hunter not really worth it either way, being a loner and needing sabertusks means kind of a kill me quick unit.

Stonehorn amazing unit all around awesom

Thunder tusk has a aura so best in the middle of things slows down your enemy and with ogres slow as heck it helps.

Ironblasters are just bad arse get them and love em.

Lead belchers not the greatest of choices but I am having alot of mix success with them, don't depend on them but sometimes they win you the game or lose it for ya.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so far im definatly getting a stonehorn and i like the idea of firebelly cause colour wise im making them very red and i think fire would go well with that


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Stonehorns aren't particularly good... but I love using mine. They are a lot of fun, and often that is more important then being fantastic.

I would advise you start an army with a simple structure:
Heroes/Lords- take 1 mage (slaughtermaster/butcher/firebelly). You might want a BSB as well. Other then that don't take more characters until you've practised a bit- ogres find it easy to overload on characters because they are all good but cost a lot of points.

Core- 1 big unit of bulls/ironguts is a great place to start... but I certainly woulnd't use more then 2. A unit of 12 bulls backs up by 8 ironguts gives a solid base... but personally I tend to take 18 bulls as core (or 12 ironguts if I fancy a change).

Special- mournfang are immense if you give them heavy armour and ironfists, leadbelchers are pretty awesome too.

Rare- ironblasters are incredibly good... tourny players take 2, but I would only take 1 in friendly games (wel, slight lie- I don't actually own one yet... but if I had the models I would still only take 1... its just not needed to have 2 in friendlies).


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Giants should be mentioned too. They are mostly crap, but immensly fun to play. I try to work one into every list. They usually kill more when they fall than when they fight. I think my personal goal is to have one eat some characters. 

Plus, they scare the hell out of your opponent.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

It depends on where and how you play. Ogres are an excellent army to start with and are very competitive right now. 

A basic 2500 Ogre army that placed recently was:

Slaughtermaster (Lore of Maw, 5+ ward save)
Butcher (lore of beasts)
Bruiser (BSB, decent armour, 4+ ward save)
Bruiser(to take challenges and stuff, decent armour 4+ ward save)

12 ironguts full command
6 leadbelchers-music
6 leadbelcheers-music
2 ironblasters
10 gnoblars (trapper optional)
40 gnoblars (run to protect ironguts unit flanks, be steadfast)

Another successful ogre army was:
Slaughtermaster
Bruiser (BSB)
Butcher?

1 or 2 ironblasters
1 stonehorn
3 or 4 mournfang cav
3 or 4 maneaters (scouts and Poison?, at least one with a great weapon)
9+ ironguts
6+ ogres
6+ ogres or leadbelchers

-My experience is that the slaughtermaster is one of the better lords and wizards in the game with lore of maw. A second mage, whether firebelly or butcher, is helpful in allowing for a dispel scroll and alternative back-up magic for dispelling efforts and a key augment spell or two.
-A bruiser is great with armour of destiny or armour of fortune. A good friend and top ogre player plays two to use the non-BSB bruiser as his challenger and front rank model when he runs a narrow unit. 
-While the tyrant is not as frequent, it is still a worthy choice but requires that you carrry two level 2's and more magic defence. 
-Ironblasters are automatic (they are too good as mobile cannons and extremely hard to wound at T6 chariots when they do get into combat, the re-roll of the bounce increases the hit rate of the cannon). 
-Ironguts are needed to deal with tougher monsters, characters and models with high armour saves or high toughness. They also allow for magic banners. I've seen them run in a horde formation of 14 ironguts with 4 characters and win successfully. 
-Leadbelchers are surprisingly good if properly screened by gnoblars. The S4 AP shots and the lack of penalties mean that they can kill their weight in cav and higher value targets (like warriors of chaos). They can charge something and win combats and protect a flank with the ironblasters or charge a flank. 
-Plain Ogres with ironfists are underrated simply because they are cheap for their costs. But I prefer leadbelchers to ogres due to the shooting option. 
-Mournfang are best run as one unit of 3 or 4. They are vulnerable to panic tests if not in range of the general and bsb and effective primarily when charging a high value target and vulnerable if charged and tied down. Thus, you need to learn how to deploy and set them up to successfully charge something. 
-Maneaters are reportedly successful for some but they too often get exposed and are too expensive and too small to be successful. We are seeing more competitive armies using maneaters less and less. On a points efficiency basis, mournfang cav are a bit better. 
-Stonehorn is interesting but is very vulnerable to certain magic (pit of shades, lore of death direct damage spells, and 50% wounds on lore of metal direct damage spells) and poison attacks. The wide front base means it will take a lot of attacks in extended combat and will often eventually die in many battles with units with high S5 or grreater (like a bloodletter horde or chaos marauders) before earning its points. But its cost and resistance to multiple wound attacks (cannons, stones, bolts) make it a viable option in the army. 

You really need diverter/chaff units to make Ogres competitive. That means 10 gnoblar units or a larger-ranked gnoblar unit for steadfast in ranksand/or the use of sabrecats. 

I, personally, like sabrecats because they can really hit hard with WS4, I4, 3 Attacks, and S4. But they have terrible leadership and cannot use the leadership of a general. Thus, they need to be played away from having to take leadership tests to be effective. I know some ogre players do not play them because they too often get killed or panic off the board and run through other units (like ironblasters) that cause additional panic tests.


Ogres have weaknesses:
1. The high cost per model means that you have fewer models and units. This means less control of the deployment, movement and play unless you run a lot of cheap sabrecats and gnoblar units to act as diverters, deal with chaff units, and act as speed bumps. It also means that units can be tied up by cheaper enemy units with lots of models and ranks. Shooting by cannons and multi-wound magic spells and shoots will tear through ranked up ogre units. Finally, it means that certain spells that kill and test by model can kill a lot of points (dwellers, pit of shades, and some of the vortexes like purple sun).
2. Low leadership and slaughtermaster as general makes the army vulnerable to panic, fear (when facing something causing terror), and break tests. This tends to compel use of the standard of discipline as the magic banner on the ironguts command unit to get to LD 9 on the general and the use of a bruiser BSB is considered a must. It also tends to force you to deploy in a tighter formation to keep units liable to taking panic tests. 
3. Limited access to extremely high armour saves, except for mournfang cav and taking magic armour/mundane armour combos on certain characters. 
4. Low initiative for ogres and most of their mounts. This often means hitting last and that can allow a cheaper chaff unit to do a lot of damage before getting killed and losing sufficient models in a units of say 1, 3, 4 or 6 models to limit the attacks they get back. It also means these units are vulnerable to initiative-based tests like pit of shades and the purple sun vortex.

The strengths are:
1. Mobile cannon chariots are unique to this army and provide a way to deal with larger threats. 
2. Immune to killing blow for ogres and other monstrous units.
3. Multiple supporting attacks in ranked ogres units. 
4. Movement 6 for ogres.
5. Bull charge.
6. Lore of Maw is an excellent lore for Ogres.
7. Good mix of viable, competitive units to choose from.


----------

